# cheap Geico "rideshare" policy in Virginia?



## @VACountryGUY

My cousin said he bought a policy at Geico and they called it a "rideshare" policy. It was like $150 a month. I tried calling, but they dont open back up till tomorrow. I guess they finally came around... #passiton


----------



## Bethesda.UberXL

i have GE commercial insurance


----------



## eloso

What sate does your cousin live? In Denver companies are adding a rideshare endorsement to policies. Have not heard of Geico doing it yet. From what I have read about Geico they seem very anti rideshare but I may be wrong.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

@VACountryGUY said:


> My cousin said he bought a policy at Geico and they called it a "rideshare" policy. It was like $150 a month. I tried calling, but they dont open back up till tomorrow. I guess they finally came around... #passiton


POST # 1 / @VACountryGUY :♤♡♢♧ Hello,
and welcome to UP.net Forums your com-
plete source of news, reviews and linked
articles re: #The-Cancer-that-is-Kalanick.
If you catch my drift then be forewarned.

Apparently you're aware that the vast
majority of #FUBER "partners"are essen-
tially driving uninsured at the direction
of criminally misleading propaganda
from #Travis K. Whataprick! & minions.
He is under indictment in South Korea
and the subject of multiple lawsuits 
in the U.S. There's more than a few reasons that 
#FUBER is sixth on the Top Ten List of America's
Most Hated Companies. Still not fazed? Good.

Please consider the 147,000 Posts of the Com-
bined Membership to be your "RideShare
Boot Camp Manual". Drink deeply of its
Members wisdom as any question that you 
are likely to have has already been answered 
multiple times by a diverse audience. That's 
why you can see Posts with 250 Views but
NO replies. It WILL make the difference
between surviving this experience and not.

FACT: #FUBER commissioned a study done by
a consulting firm that has resulted in
multiple articles written up in National 
Newspapers & Magazines. The only numbers
from it that matter is that in the last 30+
months 305,000 "partners" were "on-boarded"
(including 40,000 in Dec. alone) yet only
162,000 remain TODAY. Huh? Why? WTF?!

Read. Survive. Make SOME money. Use Uber.
Don't let Uber use you.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

eloso said:


> What sate does your cousin live? In Denver companies are adding a rideshare endorsement to policies. Have not heard of Geico doing it yet. From what I have read about Geico they seem very anti rideshare but I may be wrong.


He lives in Virginia. I thought the same thing, but apparently they are ok with it under this new insurance policy. My cousin asked if he could keep it if he moved and they said yes but only if stays in VA so I guess they dont do it in Denver yet.


----------



## eloso

@VACountryGUY said:


> He lives in Virginia. I thought the same thing, but apparently they are ok with it under this new insurance policy. My cousin asked if he could keep it if he moved and they said yes but only if stays in VA so I guess they dont do it in Denver yet.


Let us know what they say when you call.


----------



## UberXTampa

I have been very happy geico customer for almost 20 years and would love to se them offer a ride share policy so I don't have to find another insurer.


----------



## eloso

@VACountryGUY said:


> My cousin said he bought a policy at Geico and they called it a "rideshare" policy. It was like $150 a month. I tried calling, but they dont open back up till tomorrow. I guess they finally came around... #passiton


So did you call?


----------



## @VACountryGUY

eloso said:


> So did you call?


Weird. My post didnt go through. Someone posted that you could get a quote online, so i just went ahead and did that. You have to go to the geico website and pick commercial auto. It only took about 5 minutes and it gave me a price right then and there. I couldnt buy it online though.

When i called to buy it I asked about other states and she said its just for Virginia right now but working on more states.

I dont know how much you pay in Denver, but I had to pay $250 down and $122 a month...not bad for full coverage. I was a little skeptical at first, but got the email confirmation with some info about the policy. It replaces my regular car insurance (which was about to be canx anyway) and it doesnt matter if im signed in, got someone in my car or just going to the store or whatever. I dont have to worry about filing a claim with UBER. I just call GEICO.

In case you want the number, its #8665099444.


----------



## eloso

@VACountryGUY said:


> Weird. My post didnt go through. Someone posted that you could get a quote online, so i just went ahead and did that. You have to go to the geico website and pick commercial auto. It only took about 5 minutes and it gave me a price right then and there. I couldnt buy it online though.
> 
> When i called to buy it I asked about other states and she said its just for Virginia right now but working on more states.
> 
> I dont know how much you pay in Denver, but I had to pay $250 down and $122 a month...not bad for full coverage. I was a little skeptical at first, but got the email confirmation with some info about the policy. It replaces my regular car insurance (which was about to be canx anyway) and it doesnt matter if im signed in, got someone in my car or just going to the store or whatever. I dont have to worry about filing a claim with UBER. I just call GEICO.
> 
> In case you want the number, its #8665099444.


Wow. you are right. I went to https://www.geico.com/getaquote/commercial/ to see I I could get a quote and in there options it ask if you drive for rideshare and what companies. But as I continued it said my California zipcode was invalid. I tried a Virginia zip and it let me continue.

This is very good news.


----------



## eloso

I also called Geico Commercial if they had anything for California. The agent told me to call back in a couple of months that they plan to expand to other states.


----------



## Dave W

Wow !!! This is GREAT news for me since I live in Va and have a friend who is a Geico agent !! Going to see him in the morning !!!


----------



## eloso

Dave W said:


> Wow !!! This is GREAT news for me since I live in Va and have a friend who is a Geico agent !! Going to see him in the morning !!!


This is through Geico Commercial. You can actually get a quote online right now. https://www.geico.com/getaquote/commercial/


----------



## Dave W

Just got my quote. $75 per month !!! Only $15 more than what I currently pay with no ridesharing insurance !! Gecko here we come !!!


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Yeah. It only takes a few minutes.


----------



## eloso

Dave W said:


> Just got my quote. $75 per month !!! Only $15 more than what I currently pay with no ridesharing insurance !! Gecko here we come !!!


Excellent. That is very good. Do you know what your limits are?


----------



## Jay2dresq

Geico is a Virginia company (Their HQ and call center are in my hometown). Could be they're just trying it out locally before they go national with it. Its a shame that this news comes right as DC's rates are being cut, and I'm most likely tapping out. I'm on vacation now and can't return the Uber phone till the middle of February though.


----------



## eloso

Jay2dresq said:


> Geico is a Virginia company (Their HQ and call center are in my hometown). Could be they're just trying it out locally before they go national with it. Its a shame that this news comes right as DC's rates are being cut, and I'm most likely tapping out. I'm on vacation now and can't return the Uber phone till the middle of February though.


The agent told me that they started in Virginia because it's there HQ. He said to call back in a couple of months that they plan to offer this to other states. He said they have to negotiate with each state since each state has their own laws. In California we have Assembly Bill 2293 that take effect in July. This bill is meant to be so insurance companies can provide coverage to ride sharing. But we will have to wait and see.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I'm a DC resident, any chance they'll cover me?


----------



## eloso

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I'm a DC resident, any chance they'll cover me?


Don't know. But give them a call.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

You could probably try to quote online and if it stops you, they dont have anything for DC. The lady i talked to said it was VA only right now. Someone posted the link earlier.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

eloso said:


> Don't know. But give them a call.


I'm afraid. I will though.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Dave W said:


> Just got my quote. $75 per month !!! Only $15 more than what I currently pay with no ridesharing insurance !! Gecko here we come !!!


Did you buy?


----------



## EdMoney

First post here... I sell cars during the day and had been considering driving for a TNC a little here and there for a little pocket money but more importantly to network for my day job (in Hampton Roads area). I was selling a car to a customer who works in the manager in training program and she was hinting that this was right around the corner. My biggest concern was insurance, wasn't worth it to me on my personal policy.

I just did a quote and while it is more expensive that my personal policy it isn't poorly priced (my personal policy is $330 for 6 months for full coverage on both cars for me and my wife. This came out to about $113 a month if I pickup an 08 ish Prius (solely for ridingsharing and to drive me back and forth to work) with both e and my wife listed on the policy. I would keep my personal policy since it actually comes out cheaper for two policies for more than one car.


----------



## Bart McCoy

@VACountryGUY said:


> Did you buy?


$75/month for commercial insurance is incredible


----------



## Lidman

If the txRide is impressed with this, then I'm sold.


----------



## Kaz

Be careful! This could be a trick Geico is doing to find out if you're UBERING or not. Geico does not offer any rideshare policies and they prohibit use of your vehicle for commercial use. Geico has been finding out about their customers participating in a rideshare or TNC. Someone complained about clicking on a link on Geico's website on purchasing Rideshare insurance, and then getting a lengthy affidavit in the mail that they were to stop driving for a rideshare. GEICO as far as I know doesnt currently offer Rideshare insurance. I would avoid inquiring on this as I think it's a ploy.


----------



## EdMoney

Kaz said:


> Be careful! This could be a trick Geico is doing to find out if you're UBERING or not. Geico does not offer any rideshare policies and they prohibit use of your vehicle for commercial use. Geico has been finding out about their customers participating in a rideshare or TNC. Someone complained about clicking on a link on Geico's website on purchasing Rideshare insurance, and then getting a lengthy affidavit in the mail that they were to stop driving for a rideshare. GEICO as far as I know doesnt currently offer Rideshare insurance. I would avoid inquiring on this as I think it's a ploy.


Well, they can't cancel my policy with them as I don't have them for insurance and I currently don't drive for TNC so they can report me all they want. As stated, I had a customer I sold a car too who is in the manager training program at the corporate headquarters here and we talked about the current state of rideshare insurance and she hinted this was coming.

My personal cars not intended for rideshare will be a separate policy anyways so I don't care.


----------



## eloso

Kaz said:


> Be careful! This could be a trick Geico is doing to find out if you're UBERING or not. Geico does not offer any rideshare policies and they prohibit use of your vehicle for commercial use. Geico has been finding out about their customers participating in a rideshare or TNC. Someone complained about clicking on a link on Geico's website on purchasing Rideshare insurance, and then getting a lengthy affidavit in the mail that they were to stop driving for a rideshare. GEICO as far as I know doesnt currently offer Rideshare insurance. I would avoid inquiring on this as I think it's a ploy.


This is not through regular Geico, it's their commercial line that also offers Insurance for business car, trucking and tow trucks among others. This is only available in Virginia at the moment. If this where some kind of sting I would think they would do it nation wide.

If you do rideshare on their regular personal policy then yes they don't like that.


----------



## Dave W

Yes I bought the policy. I have full ridesharing coverage beginning tomorrow. 100,000/300,000 liability. Full comprehensive and collision and uninsured motorist coverage. I even have rental car coverage in case I need one. Never had Geico before. I have a friend who has been an agent with them for a long time. But this is thru their commercial dept. My buddy only does personal insurance. The peace of mind alone is worth it. I am fully covered the whole time I am online regardless of whether I have a rider or not. I still have full coverage. This is not an addendum, which is basically useless, because you must have commercial coverage for ridesharing. You can't just add to your own personal policy. I hope this gets to other states soon. It's very affordable and will definitely allow you to stay in the game while having full ridesharing coverage.


----------



## eloso

Dave W said:


> Yes I bought the policy. I have full ridesharing coverage beginning tomorrow. 100,000/300,000 liability. Full comprehensive and collision and uninsured motorist coverage. I even have rental car coverage in case I need one. Never had Geico before. I have a friend who has been an agent with them for a long time. But this is thru their commercial dept. My buddy only does personal insurance. The peace of mind alone is worth it. I am fully covered the whole time I am online regardless of whether I have a rider or not. I still have full coverage. This is not an addendum, which is basically useless, because you must have commercial coverage for ridesharing. You can't just add to your own personal policy. I hope this gets to other states soon. It's very affordable and will definitely allow you to stay in the game while having full ridesharing coverage.


Congratulation. This is great news. Hopefully it will be available in other states soon.


----------



## DHJ

Just wanted to chime in... I switched today from GEICO personal to GEICO commercial with rideshare coverage here in Virginia. It was very easy to do the quote online and then they called to see if I had any questions. To my knowledge, they are the very first company to offer full commercial insurance for Uber and Lyft drivers in Virginia. They were extremely friendly on the phone and helpful to answer any questions. It raised my monthly about $40 which I think is a great price to have no worries about the insurance "gap" issues. Anyway, check them out if you are in VA. I think they are starting in VA and expanding later into other states.


----------



## SCdave

Dave W said:


> Yes I bought the policy. I have full ridesharing coverage beginning tomorrow. 100,000/300,000 liability. Full comprehensive and collision and uninsured motorist coverage. I even have rental car coverage in case I need one. Never had Geico before. I have a friend who has been an agent with them for a long time. But this is thru their commercial dept. My buddy only does personal insurance. The peace of mind alone is worth it. I am fully covered the whole time I am online regardless of whether I have a rider or not. I still have full coverage. This is not an addendum, which is basically useless, because you must have commercial coverage for ridesharing. You can't just add to your own personal policy. I hope this gets to other states soon. It's very affordable and will definitely allow you to stay in the game while having full ridesharing coverage.


I'm not an insurance expert but I'm guessing that although Uber still is Primary during "On-Trip Mileage" with PAX in vehicle, that their insurance costs should go down when a Driver has added Hybrid Insurance to his/her policy.

Therefore, a UberX (XL, Plus/Select) Driver with Hybrid Insurance should share in the $1 SRF by some percentage split.

Could you email Uber letting them know that you drive UberX, now have Geico Hybrid Coverage and want to know what percentage of the $1 SRF you will receive for each Trip?


----------



## nutzareus

Confirming above thread. I have a friend who works at GEICO HQ building in Chevy Chase, MD. This hybrid policy will be available in Maryland next month.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-launches-commercial-rideshare-policy-in-md-va.13216/


----------



## Tom Madison

Damn this is tempting, but I have too much tied up with Nationwide with multiple vehicles and various other insurance with a lot of connected discounts. The GEICO pricing, especially for a commercial policy, is attractive at $167 down and 10 payments of $118.


----------



## SCdave

@VACountryGUY said:


> Weird. My post didnt go through. Someone posted that you could get a quote online, so i just went ahead and did that. You have to go to the geico website and pick commercial auto. It only took about 5 minutes and it gave me a price right then and there. I couldnt buy it online though.
> 
> When i called to buy it I asked about other states and she said its just for Virginia right now but working on more states.
> 
> I dont know how much you pay in Denver, but I had to pay $250 down and $122 a month...not bad for full coverage. I was a little skeptical at first, but got the email confirmation with some info about the policy. It replaces my regular car insurance (which was about to be canx anyway) and it doesnt matter if im signed in, got someone in my car or just going to the store or whatever. I dont have to worry about filing a claim with UBER. I just call GEICO.
> 
> In case you want the number, its #8665099444.


Is one reason it is at a reasonable cost is that when a PAX is in the Car, Uber is still the Primary? Should you have an accident with a PAX in the vehicle, you file with GEICO, and since you have this Policy, GEICO will now just go to Uber / James River and handle the claim for you?

This is just like when you are hit by another vehicle, they are at fault, and instead of handling it yourself, you call your Insurance Agent and they take care of it for you?

If Uber did not have the Primary Insurance Coverage, this GEICO policy would be much higher or policy not available?

Any I'm not quoting fact as a statement but just surmising and asking a question wanting confirmation from those who understand Auto Insurance and/or have heard this from GEICO.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

nutzareus said:


> Confirming above thread. I have a friend who works at GEICO HQ building in Chevy Chase, MD. This hybrid policy will be available in Maryland next month.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/geico-launches-commercial-rideshare-policy-in-md-va.13216/


I'm in DC, praying they'll cover me soon here.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

SCdave said:


> Is one reason it is at a reasonable cost is that when a PAX is in the Car, Uber is still the Primary? Should you have an accident with a PAX in the vehicle, you file with GEICO, and since you have this Policy, GEICO will now just go to Uber / James River and handle the claim for you?
> 
> This is just like when you are hit by another vehicle, they are at fault, and instead of handling it yourself, you call your Insurance Agent and they take care of it for you?
> 
> If Uber did not have the Primary Insurance Coverage, this GEICO policy would be much higher or policy not available?
> 
> Any I'm not quoting fact as a statement but just surmising and asking a question wanting confirmation from those who understand Auto Insurance and/or have heard this from GEICO.


I was told that my new GEICO policy would be primary and i wouldnt have to involve UBER. The welcome packet I got from GEICO, explains it, too. Im not sure why its so cheap, but i dont think it has anything to do with UBER.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Tom Madison said:


> Damn this is tempting, but I have too much tied up with Nationwide with multiple vehicles and various other insurance with a lot of connected discounts. The GEICO pricing, especially for a commercial policy, is attractive at $167 down and 10 payments of $118.


I also ended up getting my homeowners and a regular GEICO policy for my wife's car. Pretty good deal...come join the GEICO Alum!


----------



## SCdave

@VACountryGUY said:


> I was told that my new GEICO policy would be primary and i wouldnt have to involve UBER. The welcome packet I got from GEICO, explains it, too. Im not sure why its so cheap, but i dont think it has anything to do with UBER.


Well, if this is true, why is Uber still taking the $1 SRF where Insurance coverage is for the major percentage. You should be getting the $1 SRF or a large percentage of it, nu?


----------



## SCdave

@VACountryGUY said:


> I was told that my new GEICO policy would be primary and i wouldnt have to involve UBER. The welcome packet I got from GEICO, explains it, too. Im not sure why its so cheap, but i dont think it has anything to do with UBER.


Also, if you are Primary and Uber is Secondary, does that mean that GEICO would pay the claim but that Uber / James River as the Secondary would now pay for your GEICO Deductible?

Edit: And if you haven't completely clarified this by asking your GEICO Agent, please do.
1) Exactly what is GEICO Primary For related to the business of TNCs?
2) Most importantly - Is GEICO Primary from the time I accept a TNC Request to the Time I End the Trip and the Rider has left my vehicle? Wasn't this the only time Uber / TNCs were Primary anyway?


----------



## Andy1234

@VACountryGUY said:


> Weird. My post didnt go through. Someone posted that you could get a quote online, so i just went ahead and did that. You have to go to the geico website and pick commercial auto. It only took about 5 minutes and it gave me a price right then and there. I couldnt buy it online though.
> 
> When i called to buy it I asked about other states and she said its just for Virginia right now but working on more states.
> 
> I dont know how much you pay in Denver, but I had to pay $250 down and $122 a month...not bad for full coverage. I was a little skeptical at first, but got the email confirmation with some info about the policy. It replaces my regular car insurance (which was about to be canx anyway) and it doesnt matter if im signed in, got someone in my car or just going to the store or whatever. I dont have to worry about filing a claim with UBER. I just call GEICO.
> 
> In case you want the number, its #8665099444.


Did you notice though that the limits a pretty low on the new Geico rideshare policy. I just got off the phone with them. With the low limits if you ever had to use the policy you would of course deal with Geico first, but likely you would have to tap into Uber for their excess policy. I'm still considering it, but didn't pull the trigger since it the 120/month is double what I'm paying now for personal insurance and I'm not a full time rideshare driver.


----------



## Rahat1

Insurance Journal reported Wednesday( feb 4, 2015) that the Geico ridesharing policy has been launched in Virginia. The ridesharing product is available now to new and existing customers and covers drivers that Uber (UberX and UberXL), Lyft, Sidecar and others have approved to drive for them.

GEICO’s ridesharing product replaces the driver’s personal auto policy and provides coverage both for personal and ridesharing use. GEICO will offer the product through GEICO Commercial at a price significantly lower than taxi and commercial rates.


----------



## Bart McCoy

so what if you only Uber for 4 months. Easy to change back to regular personal insurance? Will they believe you quit?


----------



## DHJ

Bart McCoy said:


> so what if you only Uber for 4 months. Easy to change back to regular personal insurance? Will they believe you quit?


You would simply email Lyft and Uber and ask to be deactivated and request confirmation by email. Just forward those email's to your new personal insurance company. You wouldn't keep GEICO commercial. The new Virginia law for TNCs will *require* you to inform your insurance company that you drive for a TNC, so in Virginia, this question of getting coverage or not is kind of pointless when the Virginia governor signs this into law.


----------



## DHJ

SCdave said:


> Also, if you are Primary and Uber is Secondary, does that mean that GEICO would pay the claim but that Uber / James River as the Secondary would now pay for your GEICO Deductible?
> 
> Edit: And if you haven't completely clarified this by asking your GEICO Agent, please do.
> 1) Exactly what is GEICO Primary For related to the business of TNCs?
> 2) Most importantly - Is GEICO Primary from the time I accept a TNC Request to the Time I End the Trip and the Rider has left my vehicle? Wasn't this the only time Uber / TNCs were Primary anyway?


GEICO has made it clear the *only* company you need to call is GEICO commercial, regardless if the app is on or not, regardless if you have a passenger or not. It appears that Uber's liability would act as excess. The policy completely replaces your personal auto policy.


----------



## Bart McCoy

DHJ said:


> You would simply email Lyft and Uber and ask to be deactivated and request confirmation by email. Just forward those email's to your new personal insurance company. You wouldn't keep GEICO commercial. The new Virginia law for TNCs will *require* you to inform your insurance company that you drive for a TNC, so in Virginia, this question of getting coverage or not is kind of pointless when the Virginia governor signs this into law.


when that new virgina law go into effect?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Jay2dresq said:


> Geico is a Virginia company (Their HQ and call center are in my hometown). Could be they're just trying it out locally before they go national with it. Its a shame that this news comes right as DC's rates are being cut, and I'm most likely tapping out. I'm on vacation now and can't return the Uber phone till the middle of February though.


Then please leave your phone on to screw up service a little bit


----------



## Disgusted Driver

DHJ said:


> GEICO has made it clear the *only* company you need to call is GEICO commercial, regardless if the app is on or not, regardless if you have a passenger or not. It appears that Uber's liability would act as excess. The policy completely replaces your personal auto policy.


I would be pretty sure that they are coordinating coverage with Uber. Uber covers pax and other property without you having to file claim with your insurance but not your car or you if I recall correctly. So Geico can pay off then go after James River for that portion of the claim.


----------



## DHJ

Bart McCoy said:


> when that new virgina law go into effect?


In Virginia, DMV laws start usually July 1st. However, all the articles I have read simply state that the bill is waiting on Gov. McAuliffe's signature. I can't find anything that states if the law will begin on his signature or later in the year.


----------



## SCdave

DHJ said:


> GEICO has made it clear the *only* company you need to call is GEICO commercial, regardless if the app is on or not, regardless if you have a passenger or not. It appears that Uber's liability would act as excess. The policy completely replaces your personal auto policy.


If this is true, then what is the $1 SRF for? Shouldn't anyone with the GEICO Hybrid Insurance get all or a percentage back of the $1 SRF? Whomever currently has the GEICO (or Farmers in CO) Hybrid insurance, tell Uber that you now have the GEICO Hybrid insurance and expect to get the $1 SRF. Right?

Edit: And it wold be nice for someone who has GEICO Hybrid to get a definitive answer in writing from GEICO Hybrid Agent about who is Primary, who is secondary, and when it applies. I appreciate the above post but we need to take this beyond "it appears".


----------



## DHJ

The $1 million dollar Uber liability policy is still in force. It has nothing to do with a driver's insurance policy. Uber states clearly, to the passenger, that this policy is in effect. I've read the GEICO policy, it states what I said it states. GEICO told me on the phone they are primary, regardless of what I'm doing with the car. Why don't you call them if this is such a big deal to you? 1-866-509-9444. I honestly could care less about the SRF. You are making up what Uber should and shouldn't do with the fee. Good luck with that. I have the policy in writing. It appears you are in LA. Why are you stressing out about a policy that isn't even available to you?


----------



## DHJ

Here is the new Virginia General Assembly bill (waiting on Governor's signature) with regards to TNCs and insurance for anyone who is interested in Virginia issues: http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp604.exe?151+ful+HB1662ER+pdf


----------



## SCdave

DHJ said:


> The $1 million dollar Uber liability policy is still in force. It has nothing to do with a driver's insurance policy. Uber states clearly, to the passenger, that this policy is in effect. I've read the GEICO policy, it states what I said it states. GEICO told me on the phone they are primary, regardless of what I'm doing with the car. Why don't you call them if this is such a big deal to you? 1-866-509-9444. I honestly could care less about the SRF. You are making up what Uber should and shouldn't do with the fee. Good luck with that. I have the policy in writing. It appears you are in LA. Why are you stressing out about a policy that isn't even available to you?


I am not stressing out on this at all. I'm trying to get you more money in your bank account, that's all.

If Uber is using most of the $1 SRF to pay for the added expense of Uber paying for Primary Insurance for Drivers who don't have Hybrid Insurance (majority of Uber Drivers at this time although this will be changing going forward), and now Hybrid Insurance is confirmed to be Primary by you (thank you), why would anyone not want Uber to either
1) Stop charging the $1 SRF
2) Give the Driver (You) all or a percentage split of the $1 SRF

I don't have Hybrid Insurance and cannot get it. If I ask Uber they will only tell me some BS like, when the Hybrid Insurance is available in California, we will "get back to you".

In your case, you have the Hybrid Insurance, so they are forced to answer they question. Again, this is about getting you more money in your wallet. That's all. Have a great day.

Edit: Open the Uber Rider App. Select Fare for UberX and the $1 SRF is listed. 
Open the Uber Rider App. Select Fare for UberBlack. No $1 SRF. Why is this?


----------



## Jay2dresq

I find this interesting...

_4. The transportation network company shall include the following disclosure prominently in writing to a TNC partner or prospective TNC partner: "If the vehicle that you plan to use to transport passengers for our transportation network company has a lien against it, you must notify the lienholder that you will be using the vehicle for transportation services that may violate the terms of your contract with the lienholder._​So, if you have a loan on your Ubermobile that you haven't yet paid off, you're out.


----------



## SCdave

Jay2dresq said:


> I find this interesting...
> 
> _4. The transportation network company shall include the following disclosure prominently in writing to a TNC partner or prospective TNC partner: "If the vehicle that you plan to use to transport passengers for our transportation network company has a lien against it, you must notify the lienholder that you will be using the vehicle for transportation services that may violate the terms of your contract with the lienholder._​So, if you have a loan on your Ubermobile that you haven't yet paid off, you're out.


Just thinking out loud....Or is this just the same as the Drivers with Private Insurance on their UberX (XL, Plus/Select) vehicles in that it is in the " Don't Ask Don't Tell" limbo?

Uber does not say " this WILL violate" your contract. Uber says " that MAY violate". They are just covering their butts, that's all.

If Uber really had a "Policy" in effect and they wanted to enforce it 100%, they would say something like - we cannot have ANY vehicles being driven on Uber platform where the Lienholder has not been notified of the use of your vehicle for TNC use. Please upload copy of Waiver from your Lienholder that verifies they have authorized their vehicle (the one you drive) for TNC use (this is an example and not Uber policy).

I'm guessing that some Auto Finance Companies may be writing into their current contracts something that says either 1) No TNC usage, 2) If vehicle is used as a TNC vehicle, commercial and/or hybrid Insurance must be in effect, or 3) A waiver must be written to allow vehicle to be used for TNC...bla bla.

Okay, now leaving this to those that actually deal in contracts / auto financing.


----------



## Bart McCoy

DHJ said:


> Here is the new Virginia General Assembly bill (waiting on Governor's signature) with regards to TNCs and insurance for anyone who is interested in Virginia issues: http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp604.exe?151+ful+HB1662ER+pdf


thats one long ass pdf
excuse me for being lazy, but what it say the insurance requirements are, full commericial? or will the geico one talked about here suffice
does it apply to cars registered in Virgina only?


----------



## Lakeside

Tom Madison said:


> Damn this is tempting, but I have too much tied up with Nationwide with multiple vehicles and various other insurance with a lot of connected discounts. The GEICO pricing, especially for a commercial policy, is attractive at $167 down and 10 payments of $118.


I have been debating this same thing as I have a LOT of insurance with Farmer's. I think if Geico offers this hybrid in my state I will take it. When customers start parsing out their insurance needs based upon the best coverage, more insurers will come on board with these hybrid policies.


----------



## Wyreless

This is now available in Maryland. Just ran a quote on a fake name and similar info (Im with GEICO now and wasnt gonna start any flags on my policy until I am ready) and they gave me a quote based in Upper Montgomey County for $119 for first month and 10 additional payments of $89


----------



## Bart McCoy

It's been available in Maryland for many many months now....


However, I never got a rate that low. What car you drive.? I have clean driving record too, no tickets in 7 years


----------



## Wyreless

Bart McCoy said:


> It's been available in Maryland for many many months now....
> 
> However, I never got a rate that low. What car you drive.? I have clean driving record too, no tickets in 7 years


Hello Bart
I have 2005 Dodge Durango. But as you know, that will only be good for another 60 days. Looking around now for the next UBER mobile.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Wyreless said:


> Hello Bart
> I have 2005 Dodge Durango. But as you know, that will only be good for another 60 days. Looking around now for the next UBER mobile.


oh okay
i have a 2014 vechicle,but not a mercedes or anything
but yeah, i guess you're just about at the cutoff


----------



## Simon

Geico quoted me double the price for the rideshare insurance.


----------



## gg mh

Bart McCoy said:


> It's been available in Maryland for many many months now....
> 
> However, I never got a rate that low. What car you drive.? I have clean driving record too, no tickets in 7 years


I am also surprised by the 75 dollar policy. Did he have a typo? I have a 2010 vehicle and my rideshare insurance is close to 174 and change, and I have a clean record for ever (last accident in 2012 and I was not at fault).


----------

